
Environmental apocalypse predictions have failed for half a century - RickJWagner
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/environmental-apocalypse-predictions-have-failed-for-half-a-century
======
RickJWagner
This says nothing about future predictions.

Only that these past predictions have failed.

